# Woo! My galaxy Rasbora have spawned!



## amy4342 (20 Jun 2009)

I can't believe it! I haven't even had the fish that long - around 3 months. I noticed the females were fairly plump when i rescaped a few weeks ago but didn't think anything of it. Then I noticed eggs Wednesday night, but I was fairly sure they'd get eaten because I've got Galaxy Rasbora, Mosquito Rasbora and Corydoras Hastatus in there. I've not seen anything eating any of the eggs, and I can see some fry (with a magnifying glass!) where some of the eggs were. They are so tiny! They're like little black dots, hardly noticable, but if you look with the magnifying glass you can see the egg yolk. I'm going to leave them in the tank and see what happens to them - hopefully there will be enough bits n stuff on the moss for them to eat, and I'll see what happens. If I see no fry in the next month or so I'll assume they were eaten and I'll probably set up another tank and put the group in to spawn them, then remove them. Some females are still looking plump so I'm assuming this might be happening soon. I'm just so excited! I think some of the success might be down the the Oliver Knott substrate, because it seems that ever since I rescaped the tank with that substrate the CRS and Cherry's have bred like mad, and now the Galaxies. Stats otherwise are, Kh3, gH3, pH 6.8, full co2 injection with 1ml of TPN+ every day, 36w lights, 20l Arc tank, Fluval 105, 30% water changes twice a week with R.O. water. Anyone have any ideas on what to feed them? I've got some 0.1mm Astax Crumb, which I was going to add every day. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## sari (20 Jun 2009)

Congrats on the babies!

If I remember right, the small rasbora fry can be tricky to feed due to their small size. I think the recommendation is microworms and later artemia etc.


----------



## amy4342 (21 Jun 2009)

Thanks! Microworms sound good - they didn't even enter my head! I've ordered a culture from eBay, so they should be with me soon. Until then, I'm hoping they'll be ok with insuforia from the moss and plants. I'm really hoping these will survive - fingers crossed!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Jun 2009)

Congrats!

I've wanted galaxies for some time but I haven't got anywhere to put them at the moment.  Fingers crossed for them surviving


----------



## amy4342 (21 Jun 2009)

Thanks Steve! They're a gorgeous fish, I really would recommend them, although I think they're probably better in large numbers since they're incredibly shy in my nano, although reports suggest that they're shy regardless. I'm really keeping my fingers crossed that the fry survive - it's impossibly to see them though (I tried using binoculars, but I couldn't see anything so I just looked like a nutter - my fiance took pics - nooooooooooo!), so it's just a waiting game. There are 2 fungused eggs I can see unfortunately, so I've removed them. I'm surprised that they haven't been eaten - if not by the parents then by the corydoras or mosquito rasbora, but nothing seems to be bothering them. My fiance is sooooo excited - like, even more excited than me, and that's saying something!!!  .


----------



## rawr (21 Jun 2009)

Nice one! I've always fancied some Galaxies too. 

I think you can feed them on baby brine shrimp after they lose their egg sacks then on crushed flakes etc.


----------



## amy4342 (21 Jun 2009)

Thanks Thomas. Time to start hatching some BBS then!


----------



## mr. luke (22 Jun 2009)

Congratulations 
Might i add, that is some intense lighting for a 20l tank


----------



## amy4342 (22 Jun 2009)

Thanks! Lol, yea, the lighting is pretty awesome. It's an ASL lighting unit - 2 x 18w T5's. I was just going to run one bulb at a time, but it was pretty dark in the tank, and I have no problems running the two, so two it is. It also brings out the colours in the crystals better.


----------

